# First partial Sram build



## xNickc (Feb 7, 2012)

*Sram Backward Compatibility*

I've been looking for the best bang for your buck upgrade for my Caad 10. Currently, my bike is all Sram Rival except for a FSA Energy crank.

This is what I have in mind
FD/RD- No upgrade, leave as Rival (is it true rival performs almost identically to Force/Red?)
SRAM PG-1050 cassette 
Crankset- Sram Force
Shifters- Sram Red
Chain- Sram PC 1071

I'm a little confused with Sram Backward Compatibility. I know 2011 Sram red shifters would work with the build listed above, but would 2012? From what I read I would also need a 2012 Sram red FD. My other question is if I would get 2012 Red shifters could I still use my Force crankset.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You seem to have a pretty good understanding of what's going on, everything you've posted is spot on. 
Derailleurs: You are correct, no real performance difference, except the YAW derailleur works better than the normal front. 
Shifters: The '12 Red shifters will work fine, but don't have the trim position so you're correct in thinking you need the '12 front derailleur. You can definitely use the old crank, i'm currently riding a bike w/ '12 Red and a 2 year old SRAM SRM using 'old' Red chainrings that is based on the 900 crank. Works perfectly.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's some info to keep on file for Sram backwards compatibility.
It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility - VeloNews.com


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

xNickc said:


> I've been looking for the best bang for your buck upgrade for my Caad 10. Currently, my bike is all Sram Rival except for a FSA Energy crank.
> 
> This is what I have in mind
> FD/RD- No upgrade, leave as Rival (is it true rival performs almost identically to Force/Red?)


Yep. Unless you have the shifters and the new Yaw FD, upgrading to Force isn't worth it and the old Red FD wasn't all that well thought of because of the Ti cage being flexy.


----------



## pina2 (Jul 28, 2013)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Yep. Unless you have the shifters and the new Yaw FD, upgrading to Force isn't worth it and the old Red FD wasn't all that well thought of because of the Ti cage being flexy.


I was thinking on upgrading to force 11, but found red 2012 to be cheaper and better option. If you are going to upgrade the crank - then get 2012/13 10speed exogram crank, savings in weight are awesome. Now since you're upgrading the crank, you might also upgrade the FD to Yawn FD. 

Also if zero loss means anything to you, you can find red shifters 10 speed 2012/13 ergo for a bargain. They are much cheaper than force 22 and not much more expensive than force 10 speed which didn't have zero loss on the right shifter. 

Of course now it is a perfect opportunity to upgrade, but it depends how much you want to spend.


----------



## xNickc (Feb 7, 2012)

Quick update on what I ordered. 

FD-2012 Sram red with Yaw
SRAM PG-1050 cassette
Crankset- 2012 Sram Force
Shifters- 2013 Sram Red
Chain- Sram PC 1071

Everything should be here on Friday and I'm hoping on Saturday I can install everything.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

xNickc said:


> Quick update on what I ordered.
> 
> FD-2012 Sram red with Yaw
> SRAM PG-1050 cassette
> ...


Nice, that will work great. Have fun putting it together!


----------



## pina2 (Jul 28, 2013)

xNickc said:


> Quick update on what I ordered.
> 
> FD-2012 Sram red with Yaw
> SRAM PG-1050 cassette
> ...



Good choices..


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

Where did you buy them and at what cost? I'm thinking of getting rid of a 105 and going Sram. If you were going to add a RD,what 1 would you get?


----------



## pina2 (Jul 28, 2013)

ksauers said:


> Where did you buy them and at what cost? I'm thinking of getting rid of a 105 and going Sram. If you were going to add a RD,what 1 would you get?


I got my shifters for 350USD off of ebay. They are new takeoffs. 
RD is the one you have to watch out for, i would suggest buying used one instead of new one. I paid 200+ but have seen them since then going for 150 sometimes even lower. They have ceramic bearings, and the plastic wheeles are replaceable. 


The biggest saving in weight / quality is the crankset. If you can go Exogram Red - it is stiffer and lighter than anything else. If you can go BB30 the whole bottom bracket and the crank will come out only to 680g, othervise you are low 700 which is not bad.

FD is yawn - watch out for that, I got the new one for 100US but you can get them as cheap as 70USD.

All in all if you exclude shifters and go crank fd rd, you can get them for about 400USD if you are lucky. I sold my 105 set for 350 in one day - so that can offset some of the pricing of RED. 

Then remember - SRAM Red you only need to buy once.


----------

